# 360 degree Action Cam from Nikon



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

This is just a glimpse probably in the future of sharing video. Check out the youtube video from this new action camera. The top left of the video allows you to rotate the view while it's playing.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Ricoh already has one out and the video is great.


----------

